# Bailee's Got His Wings



## Bea

And he can control them too!!








Not a very good photo but it almost shows his full wingspan - it's awesome!




























And one of Cookie too (she's hard to get flight shots of)









After all the flying was done they both took a break


----------



## birdieness

Awww bea they are beautiful. I love your new siggy aswell.


----------



## Bea

Thanks!!


----------



## Kirby

How adorable!  Im so happy for the guy hehe

Kirby


----------



## BUUZBEE

Great pics bea!!! they are a beautiful pair!


----------



## Laura

nice pic's Bea, I can never get any flight shots of mine...lol your new siggy looks great


----------



## Meghanxx4

Awww How cute. Love the pictures and new siggy + Avie.


----------



## Aly

Lovely babies!!! (like always!)


----------



## Bea

Thanks guys!!  It's especially nice seeing Bails flying around because he had such a severe clip. All his primaries and secondaries were basically gone and for the last 5-6 months he's been dropping like a rock. To see him flying and controlling his flight is fantastic.


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> Thanks guys!!  It's especially nice seeing Bails flying around because he had such a severe clip. All his primaries and secondaries were basically gone and for the last 5-6 months he's been dropping like a rock. To see him flying and controlling his flight is fantastic.


aww poor Bailee did he come severely clipped? he looks great now


----------



## Bea

laurago said:


> aww poor Bailee did he come severely clipped?


Yup, he did.


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> Yup, he did.


I don't know why people do that to that extent


----------



## Bea

laurago said:


> I don't know why people do that to that extent


It's just what they know. Before i started coming on forums i only clipped one wing when clipping. Then i learnt this wasn't the way to go. It's the same with all the different styles of clipping.


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> It's just what they know. Before i started coming on forums i only clipped one wing when clipping. Then i learnt this wasn't the way to go. It's the same with all the different styles of clipping.


I think the one wing clipping is still widely used I hear that alot but your right its just what they know


----------



## Sophia

aww they are both sweet!


----------

